

TIOBE Index for September 2014 - tosh
https://plus.google.com/+MarkHorsell/posts/BeeuEn6G1dA

======
tosh
Interesting to observe:

* Swift gains momentum as expected

* Dart is on the map again next to Scala & Haskell

* Objective-c (& Swift) & F# on the rise

* PHP, C++ & Java having a hard time

* TypeScript is missing

------
codygman
Change the link to Tiobe please, no need to link to Google plus.

